# Baton and OC Training



## bsco608

On Saturday December 1. 2007 The Mount Ida College Department of Public Safety will be hosting training classes for Baton and O.C. certification. The Classes will be conducted at the Mount Ida College Campus from 10:00 am until 6:00 pm and are open to all Law Enforcement / Security Personnel.

The course fee is $40.00 per class or $80.00 for both classes and is payable on the day of training and may be in the form of cash or personal check *(Personnel from RAPD / MIPS / and MCPHS are free of charge)*

Participants should where comfortable clothing and should bring their duty belt and baton _*( NO FIREARMS should be brought to class*_). Additionally officers taking the O.C. class should bring a change of clothes, a towel and a small bottle of baby shampoo. Officers with contacts should bring their glasses with them, as they will need to remove their contacts during the practical exercise.

*Class 1: Manadnock Expandable and other Baton Basic Certification (4 hours)* This class will be conducted from 10:00 am until 2:00 pm. Participants will be trained in accordance with Massachusetts Police Training Council (M.P.T.C.) and the Manadnock Police Training Council Standards for basic certification. Training will include proper stances, patterns of movement, wear, carry, and drawing of the baton as well as proper striking and blocking techniques. Participants successfully completing the class and passing both the written and practical exam will receive a two-year certification.

*Class 2: Oleoresin Capsicum / Aerosol Weapons Training Certification (4 hours)* This class will be conducted from 2:00 pm until 6:00 pm. Participants will be trained in accordance with Massachusetts Police Training Council (M.P.T.C.) and Larry Smith Enterprises, standards for basic certification. Training will include proper stances, patterns of movement, wear, carry, and drawing of O.C. as well as proper use and after care for sprayed subjects. Participants successfully completing the class and passing both the written and practical exam will receive a two-year certification. Students will be sprayed with O.C. as part of the practical exercise. _*(Student recertifying will not be sprayed and will instead act as safety officers)*_

*Lead Instructors*
Both classes will be taught By

*Troy C. Santarlasci*, currently the Chief of Public Safety at Mount Ida College, a Bristol County Law Enforcement Deputy-Sheriff, and a Lieutenant/Training Division commander for the Randolph Auxiliary Police Department.

*Victor Horton, *currently the Chief of Public Safety at The Massachusetts College of Pharmacy and Health Sciences, a Bristol County Law Enforcement Deputy-Sheriff and a former Patrolman and Training Officer of the Randolph Auxiliary Police Department.

Both Instructors are certified Baton, O.C. and Defensive tactics instructors and have over 16 years of combined training experience.

To register for class please contact Chief Troy C. Santarlasci at 617-928-4778 or email at [email protected]


----------



## DodgeRam

*DELETED* Reason: Should not be starting stuff.


----------

